
Is YouTube censoring comments that include “五毛”? - dTal
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/17821466?hl=en
======
dTal
This is a reported issue since last year, but is now apparently going viral
[1]. 五毛 translates as "50 cent party", the somewhat well-known CCP
astroturfing division.

According to the comments in the link below, another apparently banned phrase
is "gongfei" ( 共匪 ) , which supposedly translates as "communist bandit".

[1][https://imgur.com/gallery/KQPcEkB](https://imgur.com/gallery/KQPcEkB)

